# Failed to initialize NVdriver

## vibidoo

salut 

J'ai passé pas mal de temps à chercher dans la rubrique Desktop Environnement comment résoudre ce problème .

MAis j'ai l'impression que le seul problème est de laisser 

Driver   "nv" au lieu de Driver "nvidia" dans XF86Config.

Utilisez vous des cartes Nvdia avec la distri 1.4.1 ?

----------

## Just Modeste

Salut,

Moi, j'utilise bien les drivers NVidia avec Gentoo 1.4rc2.

J'avais un probleme similaire avec ces drivers la semaine derniere.

J'ai refais une install complete en modifiant ma variable USE, et maintenant ca marche.

 Peut-etre peux-tu voir du cote des parametres pour cette variable...

En esperant t'avoir aide.

Just Modeste

----------

## vibidoo

Salut Just 

Merci mais j'ai trouvé 

j'ai loader au démarrage le NVdriver 

/etc/module.autoload 

A plus

----------

